# Number of "breaking into new cycles" can be managed?



## icetea666 (Aug 7, 2009)

It's a simple question.If i must break into new cycle,is there a way to make a choice of best set-up move and edge piece to break in with?

So idea is to actually directly impact on number of cycles.For easier memorizing the (lets say) story method


----------



## blade740 (Aug 8, 2009)

You can't change the number of cycles. However, if you use a pochmann style method, you will end up "shooting" to the first piece of every new cycle twice, so try to pick the easiest piece as the first in each cycle.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 8, 2009)

icetea666 said:


> It's a simple question.If i must break into new cycle,is there a way to make a choice of best set-up move and edge piece to break in with?
> 
> So idea is to actually directly impact on number of cycles.For easier memorizing the (lets say) story method



As already noted you cannot change the number of cycles, you must go through them all to solve the cube. So you either pick the "easiest to turn" cubie as your next or "easiest to remember". Easy to turn or easy to remember, it's your choice.


----------



## icetea666 (Aug 8, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> icetea666 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a simple question.If i must break into new cycle,is there a way to make a choice of best set-up move and edge piece to break in with?
> ...



That's what actually bothers me.I find it hard to remember where did i broke the cycle.And where did that piece moved to.With only one break it's not that hard.But two or more gives me a headache


----------



## CT_Warrior (Aug 8, 2009)

You don't really need to memo the cycles you break into.
It's just something to do to memo the cube.

There's just a few more pieces to remember per extra cycle, so maybe that's why you have some trouble.


----------



## icetea666 (Aug 9, 2009)

CT_Warrior said:


> You don't really need to memo the cycles you break into.
> It's just something to do to memo the cube.
> 
> There's just a few more pieces to remember per extra cycle, so maybe that's why you have some trouble.



I was thinking...maybe i shouldn't memorize the pieces that i break a cycle with.If they come at the very end anyway,maybe i should only memorize "break" and pieces that i "broke",memorize at the end?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 23, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> icetea666 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a simple question.If i must break into new cycle,is there a way to make a choice of best set-up move and edge piece to break in with?
> ...


For me that depends on the cube. If I'm doing a single 3x3, I go for easiest to turn. However, if I'm doing Multi or 4x4, for me accuracy is more important than speed so I go for easiest to remember.

If you're a beginner at BLD, I recommend going for easiest to remember, because the accuracy and memory of beginning blindcubers is often less trained than those of an experienced blindcuber.


----------



## icetea666 (Aug 24, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > icetea666 said:
> ...



Well it gets better and better.But almost every time i have 2 edges flipped incorrectly.Everything else is solved.I hope i will fix that with time.And practice


----------

